# Anyone have constant conversations w/ yourself, in your head



## qbsbrown

I've noticed the obsessions and ruminations for the 4 yrs this has been around. But just a couple of days ago, I noticed that im constantly having conversations w/ my self in my head. Or i constantly hear my own voice, and it will not shut up. Debates, arguments, picturing conversations w/ others. I can calm them every once in a blue moon, and im finally back to myself.
Simply anxiety/obsessions? Or is this some mild schizo?

Ya know, most of my DR is gone! I'm left w/ this bad anxiety/depression and the constant chatter in my head.

Any thoughts,

Brian


----------



## jake

Hi Brian I have the chatter too, I don't think it's mild schiz I think at least for me it comes from lots of thoughts being unexpressed. And also part of anxiety. I try to write or have a real conversatin with somebody. Otherwise I just let them chatter on while I do something else. I have no idea how peoples thoughts happen to them in a "normal" sense. its a topic been brought up here b-4 and I keep meaning to ask someone in my life, anybody w/o anxiety or DP--how the hell do your thoughts come? LOL


----------



## wadey3

Isn't that the most normal thing we all do in the world, be it to someone else or in our own head, we all do it, if it is funny, positive, empowering then what the fuck, life is sweet. If it is constant, demeaning, indecisive, inverted, there's the rub......... it is just thinking


----------



## LOSTONE

wadey3 I am starting to think it is normal as well, I think it just seems so strange that it feels like it is not normal. For me I think that my own thoughts are just a lot more powerfull and noticeable with dp/dr. Sometimes I freek myself out because of my intense thoughts.

I once posted a thread about feeling possessed because this is how my thoughts make me feel sometimes. I think the bad feeling about our own thoughts is just part of the disconnect feeling we get from dp.

I don't think that anyone has complete control over their thoughts.
We just obsess over them too much.


----------



## Guest

yeaaah ill get that too, ill be doing it for awhile before i notice, i will run over convos that I havent made yet or think about...And think about how they would turn out 
its normal i think since i cant remember a time when i never didnt do it


----------



## Sojourner

If you are actually _hearing_ voices, it is cause for concern. Experiencing the inner dialogue without actual _sound_ is just normal thinking.


----------



## blackwinded

gosh! i've been wondering about this for so long, too. I've been doing this my whole life (having conversations with myself and arguements and such) I even make up imaginary people in my mind and talk and argue with them. I always thought this stuff was normal, then i started thinking it wasn;t, but now i'm thinking it is again. The thing is, much of the time, when i am alone, I will talk to myself and the imaginary people out loud and even do the hand gestures and all that. Is this "normal"? 
I wonder the same thing as someone else said here; how do other people's thoughts come to them if they don't talk to themselves? How do they think? what's it like to be inside their heads?

I don't think this is exclusivly a schizo thing. It seems to also be caused by anxiety, depression, social isolation, excitement, etc. Or maybe it is just normal and everyone does it?. But i do have schizophrenia, and aside from talking to myself and making up imaginary people in my head, i also hear voices, but i am rarely able to talk back to them because they talk so fast and say things that don't make much sense and are too busy talking between themselves. But the other day, one did come out and talk directly to me. First, she was criticising me, then she told me that her name was "Katie or Katrina" ...heh...guess she couldn't make up her mind, or she was just trying to annoy me.

-Becka


----------



## university girl

there's been a post on this before called something like inner monologue. it's definately not a unique symptom as many of us here experience it in a heightened sense. i know for me, this inner monologue became much louder or more apparant than ever before.


----------



## Guest

I experience this quite often and it gets very annoying. Sometimes I'd like to stop thinking but there's a neverending debate in my head.


----------



## peaceboy23

I actually asked my therapist this, and he said it is completely normal. All of us have constant monologoues with ourselves. I think we just become ultra-aware of it when we have anxiety and dp/dr.


----------



## whiterabbit

Yes, I have a continual inner monologue going on in my head - its is continual and unchanging it is about not being here, and observing myself not being here, it just goes on and on and on....until one day it stops mysteriously as part of the dp ending and I am released into normal connected thoughts and perceptions. I don't have the conversations with people in my mind, about what i may or may not say, because I feel I don't exist - I do have these when I am better, I think they are normal too, they are part of being ok for me!


----------



## university girl

oddly enough, i was googling something else about our disorder and i can across the following website that lists talking to yourself as a symptom of Depersonalization Disorder.

http://www.angelfire.com/home/bphoenix1/depers.html

here's what is says

Talking to yourself:
Having a conversation with yourself out loud, as though you are speaking to a separate person. Possibly you will even answer yourself out loud as well, taking on the role of two separate individuals. Everyone has internal dialogues when making a decision, preparing a speech, or practicing for or rehearsing a future conversation, but during a depersonalization episode these dialogues are often out loud and take place much more frequently.

this is exactly what i do. i act out myself and another person i may have a conversation with. i do it all the time, all day long. either that or i have a song stuck in my head. this certain part of our brain seems to be over active. i wish i knew which part it is.

i believe 'normal' people do this too, but not to the same extent. for me it is louder and more frequent now compared to when i wasn't sick.


----------



## LOSTONE

> this certain part of our brain seems to be over active. i wish i knew which part it is.


Yeah me to uni girl, so I could cut it out and flush it down the toilet! :shock:

Labotomize that!


----------



## invisiblehandicap

This I am constantly having imaginary conversations with real people. And it feels real.


----------



## Keratitis

One of many techniques to think and get over subjects... Don't think out loud, it might seem weird to others (like in the bus, etc. trust me)

I guess some don't, maybe they can't or never cared about tough problems, ruminations or interviews/social interactions or some shit... (The discussion pattern of thoughts, not the thinking itself; most/everyone will think like that)


----------



## Legitlex_

I have that too! Or if I'm talking to someone over text I'll have a conversation on what I should've said or what they will say next, or if I'm thinking hi know there my thoughts but it's like I said "you know what I mean" as if I'm talking to myself? Idk.


----------



## Aus29

I have this exact problem, did it eventually go away or lessen for anyone? Thanks


----------



## rj21

I have this almost 24/7. I thought it was just me


----------



## yoloking123

I wish but my brainfog is so bad i cant hear my thoughts and its aggravating! Feels like im slow lol but i know that isnt true. Deep down i know im smart.


----------



## HopingCat36

I use to have this non stop yapping in my head when this hell started. Medicine helped with that. Now I can control it better


----------



## Broken

Yeh snap. It is like a conditioned impulsive behaviour. It happens constantly. It is never good thoughts, but it is a form of escapism. If I think it feels as though I am doing something to understand or get rid of suffering. And it stops me really feeling it. But the irony is you need to feel it and be present with your symptoms. I have a real issue following conversations. So now socially and alone I really focus on just listening to sounds. Constantly. Hopefully this will help and form a better habit than over thinking


----------



## Thisisnotlife

I think its anxiety and depression or just beceause feeling so frustrated


----------

